# ENTP and ENTJ-can you be both or are they too different?



## TUC

Some comparisons of ENTPs and ENTJs suggest that, even if they are similar on the surface, they are very different underneath.

The difficulty for me in that view is that in different tests I've come out as both of these and I can see aspects of both in me.

The ENTP qualities about absorbing ideas, being able to size up situations quickly, taking a line in an argument because it is logically the right line are very much me.

A key characteristic of ENTPs appears to be that they can be indecisive and that is not me-at least not in work situations. However in some personal situations, even if I make a decision, I can keep it unhealthily running though my head for days,

However there are many ENTJ qualities I see in myself (and my wife sees in me!) too, particularly ones such as naturally taking change in situations (even when not seeking to do so but no one else is taking the necessary action), impatience with inefficiency, enjoying stimulating debate and conversations.

In terms of the roles I enjoy undertaking, I'm often the one that sees the new ideas around the corner and advocates for it, will enjoy setting up the principles of bringing the change about but leave me in charge of running the department after that and I'll get bored.

Equally, put me into a situation and ask me to identify what's not working and I'll usually be able to diagnose it very quickly.

I recognise that, by definition sharing the first three letters, there are key similarities between ENTPs and ENTJs but the way that there also seems to be a emphasis on them being significantly different leaves me wondering where I fit and whether one can be both.


----------



## Barbarella

You sound more like a Te-dom to be honest. Your indecisiveness isn't real - you are just triple checking the process mentally even after the fact. ENTPs are comfortable with uncertainty and mold/remold their mental landscapes with relative ease. Ti tidies connections and Fe makes the ideas and their rationale appealing or appalling to an audience. 

Seeing new ideas can be Te-Ni - Ne-Ti is about seeing a field of ideas and using an internal barometer to test and refine them. If you innately begin at your conclusion (Ni) then work towards it (Te) then you're most likely an ENTJ.


----------



## LiquidLight

The letters are misleading. ENTP and ENTJ share no common functions and are really nothing alike. Extreme stereotypes of ENTP would be like the Mythbusters guys and ENTJ might be a corporate or political strategist or perhaps a strategy oriented sports coach. 

ENTP is defined by their Extraverted Intuition seeing possibilities and the 'what could be' or 'what ifs'. That is backed up by their own understanding of the concept.

ENTJ is defined by Extraverted Thinking first and then backing that up with Introverted Intuition giving them a sense of how things are likely to turn out or what is missing from the equation. ENTJ is extraverted thinking + implications.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno

Nope, can't be both. However, if you're confused, I can understand this, since the ENTJ descriptions are super mythical and N-less for some reason. Those descriptions try waay too hard to paint them all into two main molds, the CEO and Fieldmarshall molds, which are myths of epic proportions in my actual experiences with the real deal type (most of the ones I know are science teachers/professors, history teachers, or literature teachers - they can be anything, really, which should be a no-brainer about any type).


----------



## Thalassa

They're too different. It would be more likely to get an ENTJ confused with an ESTP on a shallow surface level than an ENTP. 

The fact that you say you quickly diagnose that which is not working makes me lean toward ENTJ.


----------



## Dreamer777

TUC said:


> Some comparisons of ENTPs and ENTJs suggest that, even if they are similar on the surface, they are very different underneath.
> 
> The difficulty for me in that view is that in different tests I've come out as both of these and I can see aspects of both in me.
> 
> The ENTP qualities about absorbing ideas, being able to size up situations quickly, taking a line in an argument because it is logically the right line are very much me.
> 
> A key characteristic of ENTPs appears to be that they can be indecisive and that is not me-at least not in work situations. However in some personal situations, even if I make a decision, I can keep it unhealthily running though my head for days,
> 
> However there are many ENTJ qualities I see in myself (and my wife sees in me!) too, particularly ones such as naturally taking change in situations (even when not seeking to do so but no one else is taking the necessary action), impatience with inefficiency, enjoying stimulating debate and conversations.
> 
> In terms of the roles I enjoy undertaking, I'm often the one that sees the new ideas around the corner and advocates for it, will enjoy setting up the principles of bringing the change about but leave me in charge of running the department after that and I'll get bored.
> 
> Equally, put me into a situation and ask me to identify what's not working and I'll usually be able to diagnose it very quickly.
> 
> I recognise that, by definition sharing the first three letters, there are key similarities between ENTPs and ENTJs but the way that there also seems to be a emphasis on them being significantly different leaves me wondering where I fit and whether one can be both.


ENTJ – GENERALS, EXECUTIVES, STRATEGISTS, MOBILIZERS Cognitive Functions: Te Ni Se Fi
ENTP – INNOVATERS, VISIONARIES, EXPLORERS, INVENTORS Ne Ti Fe Si

(read more at cognitiveprocesses.com)

The main question to look at is: are you more Te than Ne, more Ne than Ni, or more Te than Ti or more Ti than Ni? Fi and Si should be weak for you no matter which type, but of course one should be slightly more than the other also or even alot more, but overall that is your weak function. Your most dominant function is the first one, and the second one is strong along with the 3rd one. So to be the ENTJ your most dominant function would be Te an Extraverted Thinker. If you are the ENTP your most dominant function would be Ne an Extraverted Intuitive. So as you can see, ENTJ and ENTP uses completely different cognitive functions, so the whole thought process is different, the way each takes in information and how each processes the information.

Ti - INTROVERTED THINKING 
Analyzing, categorizing, and evaluating according to principles.
Introverted Thinking often involves finding just the right word to clearly express an idea concisely, crisply, and to the point. Using introverted Thinking is like having an internal sense of the essential qualities of something, noticing the fine distinctions that make it what it is and then naming it. It also involves an internal reasoning process of deriving subcategories of classes and sub-principles of general principles. These can then be used in problem solving, analysis, and refining of a product or an idea. This process is evidenced in behaviors like taking things or ideas apart to figure out how they work. The analysis involves looking at different sides of an issue and seeing where there is inconsistency. In so doing, we search for a “leverage point” that will fix problems with the least amount of effort or damage to the system. We engage in this process when we notice logical inconsistencies between statements and frameworks, using a model to evaluate the likely accuracy of what’s observed. 

Ni - INTROVERTED INTUITING
Foreseeing implications, transformations, and likely effects.
Introverted iNtuiting involves synthesizing the seemingly paradoxical or contradictory, which takes understanding to a new level. Using this process, we can have moments when completely new, unimagined realizations come to us. A disengagement from interactions in the room occurs, followed by a sudden “Aha!” or “That’s it!” The sense of the future and the realizations that come from introverted iNtuiting have a sureness and an imperative quality that seem to demand action and help us stay focused on fulfilling our vision or dream of how things will be in the future. Using this process, we might rely on a focal device or symbolic action to predict, enlighten, or transform. We could find ourselves laying out how the future will unfold based on unseen trends and telling signs. This process can involve working out complex concepts or systems of thinking or conceiving of symbolic or novel ways to understand things that are universal. It can lead to creating transcendent experiences or solutions.

Te - EXTROVERTED THINKING
Contingency planning, scheduling, and quantifying utilize the process of extraverted Thinking.
Extraverted Thinking helps us organize our environment and ideas through charts, tables, graphs, flow charts, outlines, and so on. At its most sophisticated, this process is about organizing and monitoring people and things to work efficiently and productively. Empirical thinking is at the core of extraverted Thinking when we challenge someone’s ideas based on the logic of the facts in front of us or lay out reasonable explanations for decisions or conclusions made, often trying to establish order in someone else’s thought process. In written or verbal communication, extraverted Thinking helps us easily follow someone else’s logic, sequence, or organization. It also helps us notice when something is missing, like when someone says he or she is going to talk about four topics and talks about only three. In general, it allows us to compartmentalize many aspects of our lives so we can do what is necessary to accomplish our objectives. 

Ne – EXTRAVERTED INTUITING
Interpreting situations and relationships and pickup meanings and interconnections to other contexts.
Extraverted iNtuiting involves noticing hidden meanings and interpreting them, often entertaining a wealth of possible interpretations from just one idea or interpreting what someone’s behavior really means. It also involves seeing things “as if,” with various possible representations of reality. Using this process, we can juggle many different ideas, thoughts, beliefs, and meanings in our mind at once with the possibility that they are all true. This is like weaving themes and threads together. We don’t know the weave until a thought thread appears or is drawn out in the interaction of thoughts, often brought in from other contexts. Thus a strategy or concept often emerges from the here-and-now interactions, not appearing as a whole beforehand. Using this process we can really appreciate brainstorming and trust what emerges, enjoying imaginative play with scenarios and combining possibilities, using a kind of cross-contextual thinking. Extraverted iNtuiting also can involve catalyzing people and extemporaneously shaping situations, spreading an atmosphere of change through emergent leadership.

_________________________________________________________

ENTJ - Strategist Mobilizer 
Theme is directing and mobilizing. Talents lie in developing policy, establishing plans, coordinating and sequencing events, and implementing strategy. Excel at directing others in reaching the goals dictated by their strong vision of the organization. Thrive on marshaling forces to get plans into action. Natural organization builders and almost always find themselves taking charge in ineffective situations. Enjoy creating efficiently structured systems and setting priorities to achieve goals.

ENTP - Explorer Inventor 
Theme is inventing, finding ingenious solutions to people and technical problems. Talents lie in developing ideas into functional and innovative applications that are the first of their kind. Thrive on finding new ways to use theories to make systems more efficient and people better off. Hunger for new projects. Have faith in their ability to instantly come up with new approaches that will work. Engineers of human relationships and systems as well as in the more scientific and technological domains.

__________________________________________

I agree with the other posters and your wife that you are ENTJ, what do you think after reading up more on all of it?


----------



## TUC

A key issue for me is that some of the descriptions of ENTJs seems to depict them as cold, unemotional people which isn't me at all. I certainly can be very rational-the public emotion over Princess Diana's death is an example of something that absolutely baffled me-how can you be so emotional over someone you've never met? But what I have noticed is that it takes pictures or word pictures to get me engaged. Two examples;
a) if I read about a disaster such as an earthquake I can be very detached from it but as soon as I see a photo or TV report of someone in real distress from it I am instantly very moved
b) In work situations, setting something out as a series of processes leaves me cold but set it in context where the benefits of it fit within a clear story and i'm instantly engaged. For example, one issue I was very involved in for a number of years was devising new models of support for people with disabilites-away from residential care to 'supported living' (where people live in their own homes and the types of support they get varies up and down depending upon daily needs). I remember the event t where I became very committed to this. I'd been involved in discussions about the issue previously but at this event I heard two presentations-one was a technical description of the complex work that needs to be done in terms of legal, housing and funding arrangements, the other was from a mother explaining how these had made a difference to her daughter's life and the specific legal difficulties and attitudes from social workers and others that had needed to be overcome.

The instant I heard the difference it had made I was committed to the model and its values but the key difference for me was that, whereas others might have agreed with the values but then decided it was too difficult to achieve, or not understood the complex legal and technical issues, I instantly went away and became an expert on the way through the complexities. I then became a strong advocate for it at work and very impatient with those who resisted it (although i'd like to think I advocated my case well)-it was the values that drove me but my determination that things should really change that caused me to pay attention to what needed to happen.

Its striking though that when some at work asked me to write an operational policy to explain step by step what needed to be done in individual cases , my reaction was 'why do you need a process? I've explained the values behind it. I've given you practical examples of how to apply it. Reducing it to a process would detract from it and turn it into just another thing we do'. Now i'm not saying I was right and, looking back on it, I can see why a written process could have helped some colleagues, but at the time it was the principle and the heart of the approach that mattered and I was far too impatient with process-driven approaches.

Its the love of new ideas that draws me towards ENTPs and the determination to eliminate inefficiency and bring about change that draws me toward ENTJs.

One other comment. I read an example of an ENTJ on one website as being 'why should I want to sit next to a plane window? If I can't control what's outside I'm not interested in it'. I'm very different to that. I love sitting at windows in planes, precisely because the view gives me a different and sweeping perspective of how everything below fits together.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno

@TUC

Yeah, I sort of predicted that the emotionality was your main issue with the descriptions, and I can totally understand this, since I feel the same way about my own type's descriptions. The descriptions are horrendous. I highly recommend that you give them up immediately if you want to discover what really makes an ENTJ (answer: only cognitive functions). There are also tons of myths about Te being mechanical and business-like, which is total myth in my actual experiences with it and others with it. ENTJs could easily be idea people, like ENTPs (I mean, why is it that the INTP descriptions often associate them with being idea people, but not the ENTJ descriptions is beyond me, other than this I've found out about the MBTI type descriptions: they were deliberately created to only focus on extroverted functions for shady reasons of immediately placing people in careers and by focusing on the extroverted functions more in extroverts and every function more in introverts, they deliberately try to create the illusion that extroverts are shallow and introverts are full of depth, which isn't actually true at all, since everyone uses both introverted and extroverted functions - I no longer subscribe to them at all for this reason). But anyhow, just being an NT type should mean that you're a logical idea person. The descriptions don't know what they're talking about when describing Ni, since it is a difficult function to make rational sense of (and onto my 2nd conspiracy "theory," I think the descriptions deliberately make Ni out to be a left-brained, more linear function on purpose just to perpetuate the myth of P/J types, because from my experience with Ni, it definitely isn't a left-brained function, especially since it is so often associated with language difficulty - language ability being a highly left-brained trait, but I digress).

You being sensitive would likely point to this:

For ENTJs, their inferior function is Fi, and according to cognitive function literature from the accounts of others, the inferior function is the most hypersensitive function of them all. So, since your inferior function is an F function, thus it will be less within conscious control, and thus, highly sensitive. So do to this extra sensitivity around this function, you will be hyperaware of values-based reasoning in situations that others might not pick up on (same goes for any inferior function), but since this function isn't comfortably within conscious control, you will not make decisions based on it without using the function which is the most within your conscious control, which for ENTJs is Te (Te is logical reasoning directed toward the environment. That's it.) I think this example you gave fits my explanation:



> The instant I heard the difference it had made I was committed to the model and its values but the key difference for me was that, whereas others might have agreed with the values but then decided it was too difficult to achieve, or not understood the complex legal and technical issues, I instantly went away and became an expert on the way through the complexities.


So yes, the inferior function is the driving force behind the dominant function. Te makes Fi values an achievable reality. This clashes with Fi doms, since they often have unrealistic, yet idealistic values that are difficult or impossible (at least in current situations) to reasonably implement, but they feel oppressed by high Te users, since high Te users make their values look worthless to have due to their lack of realism.

This is stupid, so just ignore it:



> I read an example of an ENTJ on one website as being 'why should I want to sit next to a plane window? If I can't control what's outside I'm not interested in it'.


This is completely within the realm of a person's opinion. Very stupid description. Type has nothing to do with opinions. And, for some reason, type descriptions have a blast trying to use Te as the scapegoat of "control freaks," etc., even though any type can be a control freak in different ways. For a long time, I considered myself an INTP, since I couldn't relate to most of the Te descriptions. In the end though, Te, like Ti, is just logic. Te is broad logic (they see the external world as inherently logical, often resembling models like the scientific method and whatnot), while Ti is strict logic (internal logic models in their heads - think math, for instance). Once you go much farther than this, they begin to become meaningless.

So ultimately, you're best off studying Jung's original theories and some of the current ones like Beebe's, Thompson's, etc. The internet usually doesn't know what its talking about. It took me about 3 years of studying this stuff to abandon type descriptions and MBTI and just go straight for the cognitive functions.


----------



## Dreamer777

Here is an excerpt from a book on inferior functions, i highly recommend this book: Quenk, Naomi L. (2002-08-13). Was That Really Me? : How Everyday Stress Brings Out Our Hidden Personality (pp. 78-79). NB Ltd. Kindle Edition. (Amazon kindle $17 or get it from a bookstore) 

(i have an ENTJ friend from childhood and yes he is "strict" in a way, but there is always that twinkle of admiration between me and him, it never changes even if we don't see each other for years, it's as though it was only a day! Our bond is exceptionally strong, and we're in our late 40's now. I am very very fond of him! He sees me as very entertaining and i see him as a great friend for life! (I'm an INFP).


*Eruptions of Inferior Introverted Feeling*

When one or more of the preconditions for an eruption of the inferior function are present, Introverted Feeling appears in its more exaggerated and disruptive form. In addition to the general conditions described in Chapter 4, Extraverted Thinking types are vulnerable to the type-specific factors described below. 

*Typical Provocations or Triggers*

Like their dominant Introverted Thinking counterparts, Extraverted Thinking types tend to be quite selective in their choice of areas in which to invest their Feeling. They are intensely passionate about only a few things, so when one of their cherished values is disregarded, ignored, or unappreciated, their inferior Feeling is likely to be constellated. 

One ESTJ who felt type was very useful in understanding people purposely omitted his type on his evaluation of a type conference, only to be told that his evaluation would not be counted unless his type was specified on it. He had not indicated his type because he felt the reputation ESTJs have for being “critical” had led to his opinions being ignored in the past. He lashed out at the evaluator and was immediately embarrassed. Later, in recounting the incident to friends, he explained that he felt discounted, dismissed, and ignored: “It’s as if they were telling me that my strong commitments were worthless simply because of my type.” An ENTJ said that his inferior function can be provoked “when someone misinterprets my good intent as having an evil or a selfish motive.”

Accusations of coldness and lack of concern for others can serve as a trigger for the inferior function, as can fears of having been excessively harsh with someone. A spouse bursting into tears or other expressions of strong emotion from people they care about can also set the stage for an eruption of Extraverted Thinking types’ inferior Introverted Feeling. An ENTJ woman cited having “been bossy and dictatorial and [feeling] I hurt someone in the process,” and another mentioned “being told that I offended someone or hurt their feelings” as provocations to their inferior function. 

*Triggers and Stressors at Work*

ESTJs and ENTJs want to be challenged at work, but not by uncooperative, controlling, difficult people. These kinds of people create great stress at work for both ESTJs and ENTJs. ESTJs find lack of control in the workplace and an overwhelming workload stressful as well. They want their roles and responsibilities to be clearly defined, and they prefer tangible results to intangible ones. An ESTJ woman said she found it stressful “when procedures keep changing and when there are projects without defined criteria and benchmarks.” 

Both ESTJs and ENTJs find dealing with incompetence, illogical behavior, and ill-defined criteria to be stressful work conditions. ENTJs in particular are stressed by criticism that is not constructive and by unfairness to themselves and others. For one ESTJ, what is stressful is “when I’m dealing with incompetence. When nothing seems to be getting completed. When people are being uncooperative and unhelpful.” 

Events, situations, and people that are directly or indirectly connected to Introverted Feeling also serve as stressors for Extraverted Thinking types. These include being around people who are expressing their Feeling values as well as being around strong emotion, especially when it seems irrelevant to the situation at hand. “Doing too much Feeling stuff gets in the way of the task,” said an ENTJ. “Dealing with petty emotional problems at work is really stressful,” said another. 

Their opposites, dominant Introverted Feeling types, enjoy a work environment that permits flexibility and change, in which performance criteria are geared to individual needs and goals. Extraverted Thinking types, however, find that flexibility and shifting criteria interfere with their ability to maintain control of their time and achieve goals efficiently. What an ISFP or INFP may consider an interesting diversion that may stimulate new information and worthwhile ideas may be an unwelcome distraction for an ESTJ or ENTJ. An Introverted Feeling type’s ideal work environment can be an Extraverted Thinking type’s “nightmare” work environment. As we shall see in the next chapter, the same holds true for an Introverted Feeling type in an Extraverted Thinking type’s ideal work environment. 

In a work situation in which the particular triggers and stressors for Extraverted Thinking types continue over long periods, ESTJs and ENTJs may respond quickly and intensely to the triggers described here. This increases the likelihood that their subsequent demonstrations of “grip” behavior will be frequent and pervasive. When persistent stress causes them to be chronically in the grip of inferior Introverted Feeling, they are likely to lose touch with their natural competence and become increasingly self-doubting, ineffective, and depressed. 

*The Form of the Inferior Function* 

One of the manifestations of any inferior function is diminished effectiveness in the use of the developed dominant function. For Extraverted Thinking types, there may be a loss of ability to think logically and take effective action, or an inability to recognize the relevance of logic in a situation. One ESTJ said, “I bounce from task to task with no results. I have internal arguments with myself, but I can’t come to any conclusion.” And an ENTJ observed, “The feeling that I am unappreciated becomes the central thing, and I can’t consider anything else.” An ENTJ said that she “becomes disorganized and loses things. I’m late to meetings and miss deadlines, and I focus on nonpriority activities and tasks. I procrastinate and do only what is due immediately.” 

Others report being unable to think, having tunnel vision, and being easily fatigued at work. What they normally do very easily requires great effort. An ESTJ described being unable to organize the structure for a work assignment. An ENTJ felt powerless to influence future events significantly. Another reported that, when under great stress, he would lose the capacity for verbal expression and would have difficulty getting his words out. In general, there is an uncharacteristic reduction in productive work accompanied by a feeling of failure. 

In the initial stages of the process, ESTJs may lose access to their auxiliary Sensing, while ENTJs may lose access to their auxiliary Intuition. They seem to function only “from the neck up,” as one ENTJ described it, operating entirely out of their heads. This results in an exaggeration of their Thinking, which they and others experience as the excesses of their natural approach. It is an example of how a dominant process operates without the balancing effects of the auxiliary. As dominant and auxiliary functions continue to recede into the background, the qualities of inferior Introverted Feeling become manifested in hypersensitivity to inner states, outbursts of emotion, and a fear of feeling. For ESTJs, tertiary Intuition appears in the form of negative possibilities, and ENTJs’ tertiary Sensing emerges in the form of undeniable facts—both serving to confirm their inner turmoil and fears of being unappreciated and unworthy. The comparison between dominant and inferior Introverted Feeling is shown in Table 2. 

Von Franz (1971) captures all three aspects of inferior Introverted Feeling (hypersensitivity to inner states, outbursts of emotion, and fear of feeling) in the following statement, which also describes the all-or-none, often one-sided expression of inferior Introverted Feeling in Extraverted Thinking types: 

*Table 2 Dominant and Inferior Expressions of Introverted Feeling*

As Dominant Function ISFP+IFNP / As Inferior Function ESTJ+ENTJ

Inner Harmony / Hypersensitivity to Inner States
Economy of Emotional Expression / Outbursts of Emotion
Acceptance of Feeling as Nonlogical / Fear of Feeling

The hidden introverted feeling of the extraverted thinking type establishes strong invisible loyalties. Such people are among the most faithful of all friends, even though they may only write at Christmas. They are absolutely faithful in their feelings, but one has to move towards it to get to know of its existence.... [But] unconscious and undeveloped feeling is barbaric and absolute, and therefore sometimes hidden destructive fanaticism suddenly bursts out of the extraverted thinking type. (p. 40)...........

there is more, if you are interested i can post more....


----------



## Dreamer777

re: referring to my ENTJ friend, when i say he sees me as entertaining, as in when we all get together me and him have a blast talking and laughing! How does the chemistry work between and ENTJ and INFP, i don't really know how but i know it's not a clash, just sometimes the ENTJ gets into his serious responsible mood, and the INFP gets into their la la land mood, lol . There is a good emotional connection between an ENTJ and an INFP i think. Think of how other party social types are, they don't see the INFP as a significant person at a party, but the ENTJ does, because the talks are deep and the intuition is there and probably something to do with the Fi Te connecting with the Te Fi. wish i knew more on this...


----------



## LiquidLight

The Form of the Inferior - ETJs

http://personalitycafe.com/entp-articles/76805-recognizing-inferior-function-entp.html


----------



## Dreamer777

which one of these do you understand the most? Se or Fe? 

In ENTJ's Fe is the shadow function of the inferior function Fi, thus Fe is called the devilish function in ENTJ's, ENTJ's will probably not understand that well the explanation of Fe.

In ENTP's it's Se is the devilish function and ENTP's will probably not understand the explanation of Se well.

See explanations below... how well do you understand each one?


Se - EXTRAVERTED SENSING
Experiencing and acting in the immediate context.
Extraverted Sensing occurs when we become aware of what is in the physical world in rich detail. We may be drawn to act on what we experience to get an immediate result. We notice relevant facts and occurrences in a sea of data and experiences, learning all the facts we can about the immediate context or area of focus and what goes on in that context. An active seeking of more and more input to get the whole picture may occur until all sources of input have been exhausted or something else captures our attention. Extraverted Sensing is operating when we freely follow exciting physical impulses or instincts as they come up and enjoy the thrill of action in the present moment. A oneness with the physical world and a total absorption may exist as we move, touch, and sense what is around us. The process involves instantly reading cues to see how far we can go in a situation and still get the impact we want or respond to the situation with presence.

Fe - EXTRAVERTED FEELING
Connecting and considering others and the group.
The process of extraverted Feeling often involves a desire to connect with (or disconnect from) others and is often evidenced by expressions of warmth (or displeasure) and self-disclosure. The “social graces,” such as being polite, being nice, being friendly, being considerate, and being appropriate, often revolve around the process of extraverted Feeling. Keeping in touch, laughing at jokes when others laugh, and trying to get people to act kindly to each other also involve extraverted Feeling. Using this process, we respond according to expressed or even unexpressed wants and needs of others. We may ask people what they want or need or self-disclose to prompt them to talk more about themselves. This often sparks conversation and lets us know more about them so we can better adjust our behavior to them. Often with this process, we feel pulled to be responsible and take care of others’ feelings, sometimes to the point of not separating our feelings from theirs. We may recognize and adhere to shared values, feelings, and social norms to get along.


----------

